# Red Paw Feed



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

Have any of you heard of or used this? 

Protein fat 32/20 and 38/25. No dealers near me or I think I would give it a shot. 

Would you feed it if it was available?

Here is their web site. www.redpawfeed.com


----------

